# Datsun conversion question?



## djobson (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know how much of a task it would be to install RB26DETT engine from a skyline into a 240z or 260z? i know wiring would be quite difficult due to the lack of a computer on the z car, but would this be a possible build? I just always thought it would be cool to drop that engine in one


----------

